# Chloe is getting more frisky!



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Last night I got up to go to the washroom and when I came out this is what I was greeted with.










Then he decided to lay down...










And this is a pic of Chloe in the dogs bed after the thirsd time she kicked him off.










Then he gave up and took refuge...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, seriously, that look on Chloe's face would scare me, too! 8O 

It's her world, you guys better give her room.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Zoey is a Tortie also and she does the same thing with our dogs- a Golden Retrieve and 2 Old English Sheepdogs.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

She's saying 'Back off, it's my bed now!' :twisted: 

seashell


----------

